# Relocating



## Mulaloday (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi, 
My name is Peter and I am looking for any info someone might have of affordable relocation company, one that might help with visa, accommodation finding stuff like that.


----------



## Pinot (Jul 17, 2016)

Good luck. You're going to have to do it yourself. Not that complicated. Get a retirement Visa, find a place to live. Enjoy


----------

